# Only ends of left tube



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I have posted a question like this  before but things have changed! I had my fourth baby by c section 5 weeks ago and during my op the consultant said that the ends of my left tube r still there. My right tube is completely gone due to ectopic as was I thought my left. She said there is a very small chance of falling pregnant naturally.....can this be true with only the stubs of my tube left?xxxx


----------

